# Crisis Suit Conversion by Frostbite



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I've entered a modeling competition on another site, and figured I'd go ahead and post some WIP and the final product here as well. I still have some conversion work to do on the body, legs and arms, and of course I need to paint it. However, here's the WIP, let me know what you think.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Wow... kinda a Tau/Spryr hybrid... very mecha.


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

The conversion looks pretty decent so far. what do you plan to do with the extensions?


----------



## Imperial Dragon (Dec 22, 2007)

reminds me of a gundam lol apart from that it looks good.


----------



## CATzeentch (Dec 25, 2007)

Definitly looks like a gundam, but have you thought about putting detail on the plasticard?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I was just thinking Gundam as soon as I saw it. Is his right hand staying empty? It looks slightly off balance with the big sheild/gun on the left hand side.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Holy Gundam Wing Batman!!!!

Seriously, that is cool as hell. Really brings out the manga look that the Tau already have. You going to do a full army like this somewhere down the road?


----------



## drogoth (Jan 20, 2008)

lol it looks like gundam seed


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

looks amazing looks like a old transformer


----------



## carmichael666 (Jan 22, 2008)

It does look alot like a Gundam. 

Nice work


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Thanks for the replies guys...Here's a quick update with an enhanced shield and a gun for the right arm. I'll give it a couple days to see if any new ideas pop up, then get to painting it.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

drogoth said:


> lol it looks like gundam seed



I second that totally, looks like freedom/Aile strike gundam.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

.....so.....cool.....


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

One day, this beauty will fight mostrous Kaiju in the burning ruins of Tokyo. Awesome!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that is one big gun.

Its looking pretty good, cant wait to see it painted.


----------



## inqusitor_me (Jan 27, 2008)

thats awsome man i must bow down to u but i wont


----------



## faol (Jan 25, 2007)

I knew gundam and tau would mesh well again Frostbite excellent work when will we see paint?


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats sooooo cool when you painting it?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Wow that is totally awesome, are you going to convert the rest of your army to have the same theme?


----------



## blacktemplar freak (Jan 11, 2008)

Great plasticard work... needs a little surface detail.. maybe a little de gundaming. I think it needs a little more balance in the other hand


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

I intend on doing all of my HQ and Shas'Vre suits in a similar vein, each one with a different style and personality, but heavily modified still. As for painting, I'm going to be working on that tonight.


----------



## Tvayumat (Jan 28, 2008)

Zone of the Enders.... err... Crisis Suits...

Nice conversion, makes me want to riddle it with bolter shells.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

dude that is plain sick
you're fly


----------



## Frostbite (Oct 17, 2007)

Well, after almost a month of painting, and procrastinating and more painting, I've finished my suit. As always, comments and criticism are welcomed!


----------



## Damned Fist (Nov 2, 2007)

I like it. It's very original.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very. Very. Nice.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Sweet! I'd hate to be too close to him when he spins around, though, lol.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i hope he plays as good as he looks


----------



## Warlord Imp (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree it looks like a gundam. I like the idea of placing plasticard on the shield generator. Make me think of doing something to that effect also.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Cool model and a great idea. Although the shields drones look a bit funny on the model when viewed from the side. I think the the fact that they are pretty far away from the model and thus ruins the sleek look of the model.


----------



## Qualtor (May 21, 2009)

Holy, very nice work, looks like tau/transformers XD?


----------



## TattooedGreenMan (Nov 4, 2008)

WOW!!!! +rep from me.


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

i was thinking Guyver before you painted him looks hell mad

so many mech animes you could draw inspiration from .. Eva's? RahXephon. Guyver Gundam Full Metal Panic.

thats all i can think of now.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

reminds me of armored core series the most.


----------



## Desolatemm (Feb 2, 2008)

B-E-A-utiful!!! Excellent conversion and I love the final colors you chose. Hoping to try A Gundam style Wraithlord sometime and this is great inspiration. +rep

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow very nice mate looks awesome. Makes me realise how boring my crisis suits look now lol. Keep it up +rep


----------



## Wounded (Jan 24, 2009)

sooooooo shiny!


----------



## qwertywraith (Sep 8, 2008)

Great design, especially on the wings. Well done. +rep.


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

Schematics, please, Schematics!!!


----------



## hugor1 (May 6, 2008)

Wooo Epic Gundan! xD 

though it looks like one of the japanese remakes of a boss in Heavy Gear, but he dosn't have wings as big, Its very Original and i love it!
+ rep

Happy Modeling 
Hugor


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Just in case people haven't noticed, the original posts are from February 2008, this was dug up in May and again recently by searches which isn't a problem as such, but you may not get answers from the OP.


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

wow... cool... *drewl...*


----------

